# Kitchen Slang



## knyfeknerd

What are some of the terms you use for mise/whatevz in the kitchen at the J.O.B.?
It sometimes changes depending on where you work, but some are the same no matta where......
.....Here are just a few:

Asparagus-Grass
Short Ribs-Shorty
Squash soup-Sqwoop
French Onion-Foss
Foie Gras is ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS either-fwaaaaaahhhh!!!!(in a kung-fu tone) or Fwuuuhhhaaa???(in a Scooby-Doo voice)
The broiler is the sally(the infrared one is aka "the breadkilla")
Mac & Chz is Mac
If the Mac is in the sally, it is ALWAYS sung to the tune of Aerosmith's Back in the saddle again-"Mac in the sally again"
Mussels are Brussels and vice versa
The cheese plate is either a cheesecake or a cheesesteak(which isn't even on the menu)
Chinois-Chinosis
If I'm behind you, I'll probably just say "nice ass"

There's a ton I can't think of right now, and yes we're weird. 
Whatcha got?


----------



## Geo87

Nice thread  

Asparagus- sparrows ass
Microwave - magic box
Chicken foccacia- chicken f***er
Chicken breast- boobs 
Not sure who started it but instead of the traditional oui- oui ai...like your Scottish 

We have also taken to yelling out opa! 
In Greek it is an amazing word , it is an exclamation of joy like hell yeah. But also can mean oh no. A perfect word for us. Oh and we are not Greek in any way

Salmon is always : slammin
Lemon grass: lemon ass 
Carrying something hot and approaching from behind is perfect for -HOT behind

There is more ... That's off the top of my head


----------



## knyfeknerd

Microwave=Chef Mike


----------



## sachem allison

inappropriate kitchen slang " trout walkin back( you can figure out the rest)
up your ass" behind you
bump and grind" behind you without warning usually a server.
perro" busser
chihuahua" smaller busser
"Don" oldest badass line cook 
"pato" I work in Chelsea, NY so, it is a polite way of saying you walk like a duck( you figure out the rest)
I find my latino staff is very creative with various versions of the same theme. They seem to have dozen different ways to talk about your sexual preferences whether, it is bestial, mineral, incestuous, oedipal, homosexual, straight or auto-erotic.
unusually large carrots " horse c#&ks " unusually small carrots " Alex's c#4k

I include this all as my mise names because, frankly all of it including the guys are my mise en place.


----------



## Geo87

Beef cheeks: cheeky meat 
Lamb saddle : lamb straddle 
Chefuccino: the inevitable way we drink out coffee... Take two sips, forget about it. Let it develop a skin, go cold... Realise you had a coffee... Drink your chefuccino 

And the word oui must be said with great enthusiasm and strange accents. In a large kitchen I worked in when dockets were called and 16 different oui! Were belted back at random new guys just about piss themselves with fear  
Obviously not on every ticket. My favourite would be waaaaaahh like your doing karate


----------



## Geo87

Raped : very busy service.
Fisted : very very busy, painful service.
Gang raped: extremely busy service with potential permanent emotional scaring.


----------



## chefcomesback

Geo87 said:


> Raped : very busy service.
> Fisted : very very busy, painful service.
> Gang raped: extremely busy service with potential permanent emotional scaring.


I have more explicit versions of those definitions which will likely to be censored ...
my all time favorites are
chef Mike : microwave
baptise: nappe with butter
hot mofo: oven door is open behind you


----------



## Dusty

"**** and Balls!'' - sir, please move so I can get into the fridge you're standing in front of.
"Big dick" - sir
"Calaminkya" - Calamari
"Goat turd" - goat's milk curd
"Mixy - or Mixamitosis" - Mixed Grill
"Cheese erection" - Cheese selection

...and that's just the current menu.


----------



## Chef Andy

microwave - the nuker
balsamic - balls
home fries - homies
wire fryer strainer - spider
parsley - grass or weed


----------



## marc4pt0

Balsamic- ball sack
Fryer- sauté box
Foie Gras- Fooey Grass
Answer to Any question- "your mom"
Really bad, politically incorrect stereotypes, like exaggerated Asian accents


----------



## knyfeknerd

Oh yeah, good ones. You guys are reminding me of some others, funny the little differences between.
Balsamic is usually BallSac or Ballsacmic. I (long time ago) worked at a place where a server truly thought (and told tables) it was Baslamic.... The Nation of Baslam we called it there.
Parsley -Sack of Herb or Chronic
Calamari-Callie
Shrimp-Schrimps

On another note, how's aboot mispronunciations:
I worked with a guy that was such a drunk.....
....Herbs de Provence were Herb duh providence
Chicken Cordon Bleu was Chicken Corntown Blue.


----------



## jklip13

The most vulgar ones that come to mind
Behind you = inside you
Corner! = Sarrah Conner in Arnold's voice
lemon reamer = the violator
Paralleled = pap smear
under you = watch your nuts
massive immersion blender = Ma Deuce (M2 .50cal machine gun)


----------



## mr drinky

There are some good ones in here. Funny stuff. You guys should change the ticket item so it prints out that way. 

I can't post an attachment in this forum for some reason, but here is a link to a 'bag of dicks' example. 

http://www.nickmom.com/photos/receipt-for-tuna-sandwich-with-bag-of-dicks/

k.


----------



## greasedbullet

Worcestershire sauce- worchesterhersherchorsurchermerstir....


----------



## Dardeau

Funny you say that about changing the ticket names. Two of the former sous at a restaurant I worked at went to elementary school together. One of the two had a very bad stutter and lisp combo,, and the other one made fun of him by making him say "sausage". Fast forward twenty ish years. A sausage dish is added to the menu, the former stutterer/lisper is expo the first night it is on. The POS prints it as "Say Sausage". Rage and profanity fill the open kitchen. Years later any sausage dish still rings the same. This ticket printer would also occasionally run in a no cost item "nachos bel grande" in the middle of big tickets on busy nights.


----------



## marc4pt0

greasedbullet said:


> Worcestershire sauce- worchesterhersherchorsurchermerstir....




Haha! I use what'sthishere sauce


----------



## eshua

Soup = attractive female patron.

"you get that soup for table 38?"

Modifiers include: Hot, Miso, Potato, Tortilla to distinguish enthusiasm and race. We also have a call for "Ian" soup. Chef Ian regularly made premature soup calls. Closer inspection would reveal the girl to be high-school age, and Ian to look the part of pedderass.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Hot staffer within ear shot? "How's that taste?""It's tasting pretty good!"

Making up names for managers and others so they don't know when your talking smack about them. "Dude, 'Bob' is an idiot"...

The stick thingy for cleaning the fryer= abortion stick.

Well done steak= step on that steak.

Wrapping something extra tight= b***c wrap.


----------



## Chef Andy

NO ChoP! said:


> Hot staffer within ear shot? "How's that taste?""It's tasting pretty good!"
> 
> Making up names for managers and others so they don't know when your talking smack about them. "Dude, 'Bob' is an idiot"...
> *
> The stick thingy for cleaning the fryer= abortion stick.*
> 
> Well done steak= step on that steak.
> 
> Wrapping something extra tight= b***c wrap.



Hahaha, never heard that one before. I'm gonna have to use it at work now.


----------



## cheezit

'Crop Dusting' = Farting while walking past as tables in the dining room


----------



## Geo87

NO ChoP! said:


> The stick thingy for cleaning the fryer= abortion stick.
> 
> .



We call ours "the abuser" or "ze abusssar" - German accent. 

We also put a golf club grip on it.... Win.


----------



## panda

dardeau - i was in tears of laughter after reading that, hahahaha


----------



## Hbeernink

cheezit said:


> 'Crop Dusting' = Farting while walking past as tables in the dining room



Same as airline flight attendants when going up an down aisles.


----------



## Erilyn75

I shoulda been a chef. I could talk dirty all day long and no one would think anything of it lol :angel2:

A little OT: why do you guys say "oui"? Why not just "yes"? I remember a very annoying episode of Top Chef masters where everyone was saying "oui". It was constantly "oui chef, oui chef, oui chef" and the chef would say it questionly, "oui?", and they would answer "oui chef"! Ugh. By the end of the episode I couldn't wait for the little piggies to "oui" themselves home.


----------



## Geo87

Erilyn75 said:


> I shoulda been a chef. I could talk dirty all day long and no one would think anything of it lol :angel2:
> 
> A little OT: why do you guys say "oui"? Why not just "yes"? I remember a very annoying episode of Top Chef masters where everyone was saying "oui". It was constantly "oui chef, oui chef, oui chef" and the chef would say it questionly, "oui?", and they would answer "oui chef"! Ugh. By the end of the episode I couldn't wait for the little piggies to "oui" themselves home.



Originates from the French revolutionising the way kitchens work... The whole brigade system / army like structure. 
Think of it like... Yes Drill sergeant! 
We don't all say it. A lot of people would think its weird. But in every high end place I've worked they say it. And when one of the best chefs in your state shouts out an order at you you have all of 0.1 seconds to shout oui or your ass is his.
It's just the way it is. But in more relaxed restaurants everyone says yes.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Never worked anywhere that "oui" is required. Some of the guys say it, but I think they've watched too much TV.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Family meal = hog trough

Someone who always gets out of assigned tasks = ninja

Water for cooking = "some high quality h2o"


----------



## hambone.johnson

Alright I'll throw in..

Chingone- (written phrenetical, is Spanish) short for bad A$$ or boss man

Whay- also phrenetical for Spanish spelling, general term for every person out there, like saying "man" or "dude" in English

Coneho - short for a squirrelly quick moving line cook. It means rabbit in Spanish. 

Oie. As stated before has to be said as sarcastically as possible to other line cooks, and as quick and confident to boss man.

I also have a habit for picking out which one of my line cooks are which dinosaur from "land before time" the children's Disney movie from way back. 

"Your mom" is always a line for anything, especially if I'm in the weeds.


----------



## brainsausage

Never worked anywhere that required 'oui'. Typically it's 'heard' in the places I've been.


----------



## Chuckles

I have a tendency to add 'so hard' to the end of many phrases.

Fish is working....
Right behind you....
Coming down line....
 
I am a child.


I also have stock responses pre loaded so people can't tell when I am not paying attention to what they are saying. These are:

Yeah buddy!
You know that's right.
These days?
In this economy!?

If you hear me say one of these things there is little to no chance I could repeat what you just said to me. I say these things all the time.

I made up an Italian word that I use as an answer to any dumb Italian geographic or ingredient question. It is Brodoggio. In an Italian accent it sounds fancy. In regular old Americano it is pronounced 'bro dog, yo'.

I have already started using the chefuccino for abandoned coffee drinks. I like that one a lot.


----------



## CoqaVin

haha chefuccinno 

too bad I drink coffee like a maniac literally never any to leave

We are required to say oui chef/yes chef where I work right now just a sign of respect and keeps the kitchen working properly and everything on time old school fine dining french it works well if you ask me sometimes I forgot to say it and then feel like a real *******


----------



## jbl

"What's black and lives in the oven/under the salamander/in a pan?" A question posed when someone is letting something burn


----------



## Geo87

jbl said:


> "What's black and lives in the oven/under the salamander/in a pan?" A question posed when someone is letting something burn



Yup... Heard that a lot. However sometimes I feel that by the time someone's said it they could have rescued the thing anyway rather than letting it burn and being a smart ass  

I've also considered buying / making a small black doll and hiding it under the salamander... Call her something like....oprah. 
Then I can say "oprah lives there and why the f**k are you letting bread burn?"

A little effort but worth it


----------



## NO ChoP!

A small bit left for your eating enjoyment = Scooby snack....


----------



## hambone.johnson

Another spanish one that's all over Chicago ...

Chingadera .. That's how it's said not spell. It's Spanish for "little thing"

"Hey! Gimme the chingadera! No whay! The other chingadera with the black handle"


----------



## rdm_magic

We always say it just before it's burnt, so they can save it. The look of panic is usually priceless.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The absorbent meat pad in packaged meat products is called a tampon and I probably shouldn't say this but if you ever hear a waiter talking about Canadians... Well then your waiter is a racist. Just a heads up. 95% of the slang I hear is spanish. Like guey, chapin/a, no jodas, vato, pizado, chingone, mariposa, maricon, puto, gordo, chino.


----------



## Chef Andy

Out of curiosity, why would a waiter be racist if he's talking about Canadians?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

In the US waiters will say things like "those Canadians stiffed me." They are really referring to a minority not Canadians. A way to be racist with out people knowing. Although I don't know how appropriate it is to talk bad about a whole nation of people either but we're not dealing with the smartest people. I do know it is not just a regional thing either. I've heard it in restaurants all over the States not a lot though. Thankfully.


----------



## Chef Andy

Thats interesting. Most Canadians I know tip 15-20%, so you're clearly right when you say you're not dealing with the smartest people.

Honestly waiters/servers piss me off more than anything else I have to deal with at work. More so than the customers even.


----------



## longhorn

I like chefucino a lot, we use NeStaffee for the staff coffee pot that needs refilling like 4 times a shift

buey of course, and artiga which means squirrel i think


----------



## cheezit

I worked at a resort in Arizona that received a lot of Canadian travelers during the Spring months -- I can most assuredly say that a majority tipped lower than the standard gratuity and it is absurd to say that it is 'racist' to say such a thing.


----------



## Dardeau

For everyone misunderstanding Canadians is a crass euphemism for black/African American/whatever the PC term is.

To offset this actual kitchen pictue


----------



## cheezit

Never heard it used like that in the kitchens I've worked at.


----------



## Dardeau




----------



## Dardeau

It generally identifies the user as an *******.


----------



## Salty dog

Canadian is code. I use it. Have for years.

Doesn't make me a racist.


----------



## jared08

At my old place where we had a huge attented station brunch buffet, as we cycled from kitchen to floor we would refer to attractive women as "cheese". And of ciurse use different types of cheese to refer to the age of the woman and/or color of dress being worn.. that was a great cheese cave on mothers day and easter. But every sunday was fun


----------



## Chef Andy

Salty dog said:


> Canadian is code. I use it. Have for years.
> 
> Doesn't make me a racist.



I don't want to get into a debate about racism but I certainly find it offensive.


----------



## cheezit

Don't worry, we won't hold it against you.


----------



## Chef Andy

cheezit said:


> Don't worry, we won't hold it against you.



I feel better already.


----------



## ThEoRy

Vultures = FOH before staff meal.

Vulture feed.

Also "*CRAWW!!!*"


----------



## Stumblinman

Damnit I keep looking at my coffee as chefaccino lol. I pour it hot and prep then drink it cold. I've called parsley sprinkles and mote. Andirons guess working in the south I call the spider a banjo.


----------



## Stumblinman

Stupid auto incorrect


----------



## ThEoRy

Chicken pot pie = chicken pie, chicky pie or chicken mota

Sheppherd's pie = sheppy

Sandwich special = Sando because that's obviously Spanish for sandwich.

Prime rib on a kaiser roll = Kaiso. Same rules apply.


----------



## Stumblinman

And for some reason I'm throwing titties on e grill a lot.


----------



## Geo87

Stumblinman said:


> And for some reason I'm throwing titties on e grill a lot.



Don't throw them ... Place them. Boobs need tender love. 

Theory: vultures .... That's great! I call em seagulls. I've insisted a few times that if they want to eat they must yell kaaaah! Kaaaah! And flap their wings. Only a handful of FOH do it. It makes me so happy


----------



## Dardeau

Always towels. Never rags.


----------



## quantumcloud509

"spin this" spin that" spin: to make, or to make happen. Spin the soup please, and can you spin a dessert special for tomorrows 12 top?


----------



## quantumcloud509

lus1:lus1:lus1:


Chef Andy said:


> Honestly waiters/servers piss me off more than anything else I have to deal with at work. More so than the customers even.


----------



## Dardeau




----------



## Dardeau

I didn't realize the pen was illegible on here. The English says: She's a hooker. A Looker? Not really. But I took her! In four different pen/handwritings. The Spanish has the lo of mantengalo crossed out and el culo written in its place. The signs have been up for less than twelve hours at this point.


----------



## panda

i miss crude defacings of signage, can't get away with it in hotels.


----------



## V1P

Salamander : celi
Microwave : mickey
Blow torch : flame thrower


----------



## NotSwedishChef

Eat a bag of dicks = go f your self

Bobo'd= f'd

Embrace the **** = calm down 

Programate= get with the fing program


----------



## Sherski

*HurdyBurdyBorkBorkBork*- Lighten up, C*nts.


----------



## dblnickels

Fire 9 (as in table 9) in exhibition kitchens was our code for all stations to look up at the fine
female walking by. By far the quickest response time to any command I ever gave!


----------



## Dardeau

At one place I worked it was order fire jambalaya, table x. Probably still is. The next part of the ritual was to judge the taste of the expo and his or her fitness to continue to call jambalaya. We are all so tasteless.


----------



## CoqaVin

anyone ever like being in the weeds? I live for that


----------



## Geo87

Yeah I've had fire also. Except it was more like fire on tables 16, 20, 13, 2 & 3.... There was 5 mins on each fire also lol (5 mins till food was completely plated)


----------



## ecchef

From our eloquent staff at the halfway house:

French Dick = French Dip
Chicken Peninis = Chicken Panini
Pubes = Curly Fries
Buttholes = Onion Rings


----------



## ecchef

Geo87 said:


> Originates from the French revolutionising the way kitchens work... The whole brigade system / army like structure.
> Think of it like... Yes Drill sergeant!
> We don't all say it. A lot of people would think its weird. But in every high end place I've worked they say it. And when one of the best chefs in your state shouts out an order at you you have all of 0.1 seconds to shout oui or your ass is his.
> It's just the way it is. But in more relaxed restaurants everyone says yes.



Here it's "HAI!" Everybody says it. And if you don't, you'll get the stinkeye.
Pretty much like the Japanese version of Fuggedaboutit.


----------



## dreyna14

I recommend watching Louis CK's rendition of diner slang.

"Two lumpy t*ts riding sidecar"


----------



## ctrippy1

Reading this thread makes me seriously miss being in the middle of a Sat. nite gang rape- printer spooling onto the floor, wild eyed expo trying to answer 6 different people at a time, newbies crouching in the corner mumbling "there's no place like home, there's no place like home".

Sighhh....


----------



## CoqaVin

ctrippy1 said:


> Reading this thread makes me seriously miss being in the middle of a Sat. nite gang rape- printer spooling onto the floor, wild eyed expo trying to answer 6 different people at a time, newbies crouching in the corner mumbling "there's no place like home, there's no place like home".
> 
> Sighhh....



no place like being in the weeds, IMHO, I love being in the weeds honestly, that's when I work the best


----------



## Dardeau

I hate the weeds. I'd rather be one step ahead of a busy service than one step behind. 

My girlfriend did hear a fellow cook that was deep in the shits say "please God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away". That same kitchen would sing when they started to go down, every station had their own "weeded song"


----------



## CoqaVin

Dardeau, sometimes you can't help it, I know what you mean, but I mean a busy as hell Saturday in the middle of the summer ( I live by the shore), where tickets just keep coming and coming, and its inevitable


----------



## Salty dog

CoqaVin said:


> no place like being in the weeds, IMHO, I love being in the weeds honestly, that's when I work the best



http://saltyskitchen.blogspot.com/2007/12/weeds.html


----------



## ctrippy1

It's definitely a love/hate relationship, but with no sarcasm at all I really do miss it.


----------



## CoqaVin

Salty dog said:


> http://saltyskitchen.blogspot.com/2007/12/weeds.html



haha in the first sentence you even say it INEVITABLE


----------



## CoqaVin

ctrippy1 said:


> It's definitely a love/hate relationship, but with no sarcasm at all I really do miss it.



the amount of aggression and angst, when you are grooving on the line is like no other, then afterwords like oh Hey, I just called you a pos 2 minutes ago, now we are best friends LOL


----------



## Dardeau

The most important thing in Salty's post is planning. If you have smart and capable hosts and reservationists seating a reasonable number of people in a reasonable amount of time you can do serious numbers both covers and revenue without getting in the ****s, and giving your guests a meal where the waitstaff isn't harried, their food doesn't sit in the window, and the cooks can put effort into making the food good instead of just making the food.


----------



## CoqaVin

that is kind of what I mean I guess, being in the weeds, but being able to work through it, and get through it, know what I mean?


----------



## ctrippy1

Dardeau said:


> The most important thing in Salty's post is planning. If you have smart and capable hosts and reservationists seating a reasonable number of people in a reasonable amount of time you can do serious numbers both covers and revenue without getting in the shits, and giving your guests a meal where the waitstaff isn't harried, their food doesn't sit in the window, and the cooks can put effort into making the food good instead of just making the food.



I guess I've only worked in a couple of places with that magic combo.
The worst was one where they would seat the entire dr at once then get all the orders and one server would stand there putting them all in the comp. Absolutely impossible.


----------



## CoqaVin

ctrippy1 said:


> I guess I've only worked in a couple of places with that magic combo.
> The worst was one where they would seat the entire dr at once then get all the orders and one server would stand there putting them all in the comp. Absolutely impossible.



nothing worse than sandbagging, or sitting the whole restaurant at once, stupid hostessess


----------



## Salty dog

It helps when the chef owns the place and is a control freak.


----------



## CoqaVin

haha @ Salty


----------



## ctrippy1

Yeah, in the place I referred to the owners were clueless. It didn't last long.


----------



## Dardeau

Salty dog said:


> It helps when the chef owns the place and is a control freak.



I won't work anywhere where the chef doesn't have a piece of the action. I'm spoiled at this point, I couldn't do that uncivilized crap again. We have go-downs and chaos but everyone is supported by the way the place works, not buried by it.


----------



## JDA_NC

CoqaVin said:


> Dardeau, sometimes you can't help it, I know what you mean, but I mean a busy as hell Saturday in the middle of the summer ( I live by the shore), where tickets just keep coming and coming, and its inevitable



A busy restaurant is a busy restaurant. I love working in one and I think most people feel the same way. 

You really have to go deep into the weeds to fully understand the phrase... IMO. Being in the weeds, to me at least, means you are going down like a flaming pile of [email protected]$^ (and generally the rest of the kitchen is as well). It's one of those shifts where you start off the day in a complete panic with an unreasonable and ungodly amount of prep, with no help, and are about to get completely destroyed during service. It's where everything is going wrong. Where you're looking at the clock 30 minutes after the start of service and praying to God that it will end soon. And knowing you still have all night to go. Where your flight or fight instinct is kicking in and you're seriously looking at the door and thinking, "is this really worth it??" And I've never walked out on a shift or job... ever... but if the thought hasn't even crossed your mind once, I don't know if you've been in the weeds.

Going by that definition, I have not met a cook who considered that to be fun or a place where they thrive. This is not Friday night game time. This is where your soul is being crushed.


----------



## CoqaVin

I understand that completely, I don't like being in the $4**s, know what you mean, I guess I just mean being super busy and all over the place


----------



## TurdMuffin

-At school one of the kids in my class where we do a lunch service quit coming so every time we had to do an unwanted task we'd just say "I'll have Thomas do it" or when told we had to do something "I think Thomas said he was gonna do it"
-Chicken titties-chicken breasts
-Creped- like raped "we got creped today"
-bang out- i always say this when im gonna take care of something. "i'll go bang out the peppers"
-Pudding pop- after the whole bill cosby thing came out we started calling hot dogs "pudding pops"


----------



## rdm_magic

JDA_NC said:


> A busy restaurant is a busy restaurant. I love working in one and I think most people feel the same way.
> 
> You really have to go deep into the weeds to fully understand the phrase... IMO. Being in the weeds, to me at least, means you are going down like a flaming pile of [email protected]$^ (and generally the rest of the kitchen is as well). It's one of those shifts where you start off the day in a complete panic with an unreasonable and ungodly amount of prep, with no help, and are about to get completely destroyed during service. It's where everything is going wrong. Where you're looking at the clock 30 minutes after the start of service and praying to God that it will end soon. And knowing you still have all night to go. Where your flight or fight instinct is kicking in and you're seriously looking at the door and thinking, "is this really worth it??" And I've never walked out on a shift or job... ever... but if the thought hasn't even crossed your mind once, I don't know if you've been in the weeds.
> 
> Going by that definition, I have not met a cook who considered that to be fun or a place where they thrive. This is not Friday night game time. This is where your soul is being crushed.



To me that's not being in the weeds.. That's when you've sunk without a paddle


----------



## CoqaVin

some people have different definitions of "in the weeds"


----------



## ctrippy1

JDA_NC said:


> A busy restaurant is a busy restaurant. I love working in one and I think most people feel the same way.
> 
> You really have to go deep into the weeds to fully understand the phrase... IMO. Being in the weeds, to me at least, means you are going down like a flaming pile of [email protected]$^ (and generally the rest of the kitchen is as well). It's one of those shifts where you start off the day in a complete panic with an unreasonable and ungodly amount of prep, with no help, and are about to get completely destroyed during service. It's where everything is going wrong. Where you're looking at the clock 30 minutes after the start of service and praying to God that it will end soon. And knowing you still have all night to go. Where your flight or fight instinct is kicking in and you're seriously looking at the door and thinking, "is this really worth it??" And I've never walked out on a shift or job... ever... but if the thought hasn't even crossed your mind once, I don't know if you've been in the weeds.
> 
> Going by that definition, I have not met a cook who considered that to be fun or a place where they thrive. This is not Friday night game time. This is where your soul is being crushed.



I guess I miss that kind of thing because there's a point at which you reach into yourself and say NO we will not gown like this.

DAMN THE TORPEDOS !!! FULL SPEED AHEAD !!!!


----------



## lumo

lube= butter or olive oil
neutered= no nuts
spayed= no eggs
reggae= regular, as in no mods...all day fire you have two reggae, one split, one spayed
hippie= vegan, fire two chopped, one hippie, one reggae
ball sauce= meatball, arancini, profiterole, any ball shaped food stuff's sauce
and then (in an Asian accent through a drive thru speaker, from Dude, where's my car?) = followed by
sugue= order only
googan= from surfcasting lingo, new guy 
sneaky= on the fly, before anything else you're working, fire a sneaky lobster
wax that= to trim something to make it more presentable, from bikini waxing


----------



## CoqaVin

last night was full of kitchen slang, Christmas eve service is the best :justkidding:, I LIVE FOR THAT $*\T


----------



## Geo87

lumo said:


> lube= butter or olive oil



Nice! I thought I was the only one! 
I also say...
Dry humping: not enough butter or olive oil


----------



## Gravy Power

Sorry if these are repeats, haven't looked through this thread in awhile:

- Hardons = Lardons
- Chef Mike = Microwave (we only use this to therm quarts of soup)
- Heard = Yes Chef (not sure how prevelant this is outside of the Midwest. Former coworker of mine staged at WD50 and they looked at him like he was missing a screw)
- "Sure, sure" = this is a reference to Tom Hanks in the movie Captain Phillips, when he is being overtaken by Somalian Pirates. One of our line cooks started saying that to our GM when he was making impossible requests and it stuck with all of us.
- "And there is no job" = also a reference created by the same line cook. It's in reference to an adult website called Back Room Casting Couch. Whenever we a promised a night or shift off, then expected to stay for said shift to cook for a poorly planned party, we look at one another and make this quote.
- If you are "the a s s hole" it's because you messed something up or showed up late.
- "Twigs and berries" = Michelin food = Same cook that staged at WD50 spent nine months at Maaemo in Norway, no disrespect, just not what we do.


----------

